# Oh No! Another Rocker



## arnoldb (Oct 4, 2009)

My sister made me promise to build her a rocking engine for her birthday in mid October - So I quickly built it this weekend so I can post it to her ;D











And a short video - excuse the huffing & puffing; I ran it on breath power as the neighbors are resting and my compressor kicks up a lot of noise:
Video Clip

Regards, Arnold.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 4, 2009)

arnoldb  said:
			
		

> - So I quickly built it this weekend so I can post it to her ;D



'quickly' eh? My rate seems to be about 1 part every 3 to 5 days.

Nice Arnold.


----------



## b.lindsey (Oct 4, 2009)

Your sister will love it Arnold. These little beauties just keep poping up 


Bill


----------



## vlmarshall (Oct 4, 2009)

Ha, that's great. ;D There must be a hundred of them on here by now. :bow:


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 4, 2009)

That is my First project!
I have all the bits ready to start.
I should, with a bit of luck be getting my mill on Tuesday!!
Then i have to spend the rest of the week on set up and clean up!!
And it is a long weekend here this upcoming weekend, so hopefully i will get something done!

Hope mine looks and works half as good as yours!!!

Andrew


----------



## arnoldb (Oct 4, 2009)

Zee, Bill, Vernon & Andrew - Thanks guys 

Zee, Yep - quickly ;D - all-in-all about 8 hours total time spent on it; most of that trying to get a good finish! - Much easier the second time round :big:

Bill, I hope she likes it - even though it is not the best looking example that's shown up 

Vernon, from what Andrew says, it'll soon be 101 :big: Rockeritus is still festering :big: :big:

Andrew, It's a nice project for a starter - my first completed engine was also a rocker (the one in my avatar) - though they can be a bit of a pain to get running. My first one was made of all brass, except for the crank pin and screw, and it does not want any oil near it - if it's oiled it won't run.
This one on the other hand, has an aluminium body - I tried running it dry, and it would not go. Some thin oil, and it just wanted to go. Then - out of desperation - I put a drop of 20W40 motor oil on it, and it just started running like mad. Good luck with yours - and oh yes th_wwp 

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Foozer (Oct 4, 2009)

The "Rocker Fairy" strikes again



Robert


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 4, 2009)

I will do a whole post with pics!!
The camera is charged and ready to go!
I have been staring at the bits of metal for some time now...

The mill will help a lot with cutting out that section.
I tried drilling a series of hole and breaking it out, did not work too well...


----------



## eskimobob (Oct 4, 2009)

Very nice and damn quick!
Can anyone point me towards a description of how these work? - It's not obvious how the valving works ???


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 4, 2009)

bob:
This had me stumped when I first saw the prints. I thought there was a missing page. This is a simple valvless although inefficient design. the centered of the crank is placed above center line of the cylinder. On the power stroke the piston is in line with the cylinder and is pushed by the air steam pressure. on the return stroke the piston is cocked and the air steam just blows by. There is no real exhaust stroke. 
Tin


----------



## RobWilson (Oct 4, 2009)

Very nice Arnold
what a great pressant :bow: :bow: :bow:

Regards Rob


----------



## eskimobob (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Tin 
Presumably the piston is just a thin disk then?


----------



## Deanofid (Oct 4, 2009)

I can't get the video to open. Winderz doesn't know what to do with an .flv file. Can this be put into a common file type?


----------



## rake60 (Oct 4, 2009)

Great build Arnold.

Deanofid, a .flv file is a RealPlayer format.

Rick


----------



## Deanofid (Oct 4, 2009)

That does it! Thanks Rick.


----------



## b.lindsey (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is a short video clip done in SolidWorks of the basic concept of the rocker. Hope it comes through ok.

Bill 

View attachment Rocker Assy.avi


----------



## arnoldb (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone  

Robert - Rocker fairy indeed - Now I know why these are so plentiful :big:
Andrew, looking forward to your build 
Rob - Thanks mate - when are you building one; should take you a couple of seconds Rof}
Eskimobob - thanks; - and the piston is less than 0.5mm thick 
Tin, Rick & Bill - thank you for answering and helping out fellow members; much appreciated :bow:
Deanofid - thanks & sorry about the confusion with the video :-[

Next up for me - some tailstock die holders, and then the de Winton Idris - need some O railway track ;D

Regards, Arnold


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 5, 2009)

Arnold .............. lovely present for your sister :bow: ........... however I feel you need to buy her a bicycle pump too, otherwise the poor Gal will be shattered from keeping it spinning over by breath power alone  ;D  ;D

Nice work mon ami 

CC


----------



## vlmarshall (Oct 5, 2009)

arnoldb  said:
			
		

> Next up for me - ...*the de Winton Idris * - need some O railway track ;D


Ha, I can't wait for that one! I've added it to my collection of PRINTED plans, but I have another project or two ahead of it in my own list. So, I'm looking forward to watching your build. ;D


----------

